# Cruze OBD2 or GDS software on MDI interaface?



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Welcome Aboard!:welcome:

Don't forget to introduce yourself and your Cruze here.

OBD-II


----------



## Jremeee (Oct 28, 2018)

I have a Foxwell unit and im not very happy with it at all.


----------

